# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Kibarlı Sağlık ÜrünleriElemanları Kaba ve Terbiyesiz ve g

## anau2

*Kibarlı Sağlık ÜrünleriElemanları Kaba ve Terbiyesiz ve*
Kibarlı Sağlık Ürünleri Personeli Kaba! İsmail Ş. | 19 Şubat 2013 14:11 Doktor Mustafa Eraslan'ın facebook sayfasına şikayetimi yazdım . Muhatap kabul edip dönüş yaptılar.Doktorumuz inceledi size şunları öneriyoruz dediler.Bende bu ürünleri mail atınız inceleyip öyle alayım dedim.Hayır efendim mail atamıyoruz.Alacaksam 300 TL dediler..Bende kabul etmediğimi bildirdim.Boşuna mail atmayın diye kızdılar.Telefonu da yüzüme kapattılar.

Kaynak: Kibarlı Sağlık Ürünleri Personeli Kaba!
Geniş Bilgi: http://www.dogaltedavi.net/f259/kiba...anax-6250.html

----------

